# Cinematic Studio Woodwinds v1.3 update now available!



## Alex W (Jul 9, 2021)

Hi everyone,

We're excited to bring you the first update Cinematic Studio Woodwinds - CSW v1.3. This is a substantial update that not only fixes a couple of issues present in the first release but also includes some wonderful new features and improvements to the library.

WHAT'S IN IT

Firstly, both Solo Flute and Solo Alto Flute articulations are now working correctly across all microphones. In addition we've added a powerful new feature, the "Low Latency" legato mode. With all the realism, and none of the delay, this mode can dramatically cut down on sequencing time and editing, allowing you to create more expressive, agile and playful melodies with ease.

The regular delayed legato is still there however, and has also been improved, making it more realistic and easy to achieve flowing, human-sounding phrases than ever before. We have renamed this legato mode to "Expressive", which you will see on the main GUI. Both of these modes can be selected with the velocity-sensitive functionality of the keyswitch, which is C0 by default. Press it at a velocity of 0-64 to select Low Latency mode, or 65-127 for Expressive.

We have also refined the tuning on a number of instruments, particularly the upper register of the solo flute. This makes doubling with other instruments like the oboe sound tighter and more polished all round. Additional tuning tweaks will be included in subsequent updates on an ongoing basis.

Other improvements have been made to the x-fading between non-vibrato and vibrato samples, and to the dynamic x-fading - especially on Marcato; there is better volume matching of the release samples to the sustains; and we also added a subtle accent to isolated sustains notes and legato repetitions played above a velocity of 64.

HOW DO YOU GET IT?

Due to the complexity of the update itself, it was necessary for us to "repackage" the library, which unfortunately means you'll need to re-download the entire library again. Prior to downloading, you'll need to delete your current "Cinematic Studio Woodwinds" folder entirely, and then replace it with the new one, in the same location. By downloading it to the same location, that will mean you will be able to continue using the library without issue. 

If you are currently in the middle of a project, we recommend NOT updating immediately. The easiest option would be to wait until you've finished any existing projects containing CSW. The reason for this is that Kontakt patches are saved within a DAW's project file - this means that any projects saved prior to updating will contain the old patches. Therefore after updating, if you wish to continue working on any projects saved prior to installing the update, please make sure you reload any CSW patches used. If you do delay updating and your links expire please drop us a note via the Support button and we'll happily reactivate your links.

To download CSW 1.3, please first get our installer if you don't already have it:
http://www.cinematicstudioseries.com/ADM/Cinematic_Series_Installer_MAC.zip
http://www.cinematicstudioseries.com/ADM/Cinematic_Series_Installer_PC.zip

Please enter your existing serial, which can be found in your original fulfillment email or in Native Access.
Select your download location, and then begin the download.


** Please note that some users of the new Mac OS Big Sur version 11.x may experience a compatibility issue with our installer (particularly a "disk full" error). We're trying to find a resolution to this issue as soon as possible but in the meantime we recommend that Big Sur users experiencing this issue download the library to an external hard drive. Then you can move the "Cinematic Studio Woodwinds" folder to the same location as the previous version of CSW. ** 

We hope you enjoy the new version of Cinematic Studio Woodwinds!

Alex and the CS team


----------



## jneebz (Jul 9, 2021)

Awesome update, thank you Alex!


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 9, 2021)

Hi Alex,

Thank You Very Much for the CSW 1.3 Update  

Looking forward to see the rest of your current library line up updated, and hopefully CSP maybe during Q4 of 2021. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Kony (Jul 9, 2021)

Nice one - thanks for this update Alex!


----------



## Robo Rivard (Jul 9, 2021)

Christmas in July!


----------



## emasters (Jul 9, 2021)

Fantastic -- thanks, Alex!


----------



## constaneum (Jul 9, 2021)

Alex W said:


> Additional tuning tweaks will be included in subsequent updates on an ongoing basis.
> 
> Alex and the CS team


Dear Alex and Team. Thanks for the effort on the update. Currently downloading V1.3. The current update is massive that it requires re-download.  Understood future tweaks shall be added in subsequent updates but will we foresee a re-download of 100GB+ library again in V1.4 onwards later? Just curious coz it'll be such a hassle especially for those with slower internet.  Re-downloading V1.3 is currently taking me 7-8 hours to download. so ya...just wondering.


----------



## Spices (Jul 9, 2021)

Great! This will be a treat!
Is the Expressive idea something that might be comming for the rest of the studio-series?

take care

spices


----------



## axb312 (Jul 9, 2021)

Alex W said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We're excited to bring you the first update Cinematic Studio Woodwinds - CSW v1.3. This is a substantial update that not only fixes a couple of issues present in the first release but also includes some wonderful new features and improvements to the library.
> 
> ...


Hi Alex ,

Were panning issues looked into as well?


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jul 9, 2021)

Brilliant!!!


----------



## RMH (Jul 10, 2021)

I'm downloading it now!😎👍


----------



## galactic orange (Jul 10, 2021)

That’s all good but still no e-mail. Shouldn’t have to be investigating like Columbo just to know there’s an update. All good. No worries. Thanks for the update and hard work, Alex. Peace out.


----------



## pawelmorytko (Jul 10, 2021)

Downloading now as well, really looking forward to the tuning fix and low latency legato!


----------



## Illico (Jul 10, 2021)

Thanks for this update !!

For information, the new low latency legato reduced up to -20 ms the delay.

*Short *Note Delay : *60 ms*

Sustain/Marcato *Legato *:

*Low Latency legato*​*Fast *Vel 65-127*70 ms**Medium*Vel 0-64*90 ms**Expressive legato*​*Fast*Vel 101-127*90 ms**Medium*Vel 65-100*130 ms**Slow *Vel 0-64*220 ms*


----------



## Simon Ravn (Jul 10, 2021)

Awesome! Looking forward to this! Hope this also paves the way for you getting the strings/brass stuck notes update out....


----------



## Robin (Jul 10, 2021)

Excellent update @Alex W! Thanks alot!

It fixes basically everything that I was bothered with in the initial release. Clarinet legatos are great now, Flute tuning much better, crossfade phasing improved alot.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jul 10, 2021)

Downloading! Took some time but sounds like it will be worth it! The liberary was great before, perhaps even my favorite from this orchestral series


----------



## Illico (Jul 10, 2021)

Do you have the same downloaded size (on Windows) ?
Cinematic Studio Woodwinds V1.0 : 98.5Go (120 files / 3 folders) on Samples folder 104 files
Cinematic Studio Woodwinds V1.3 : 90.5Go (130 files / 5 folders) on Samples folder 96 files

EDIT: Seems OK, the newer version has been repackaged takes up a bit less space.


----------



## cqd (Jul 10, 2021)

My download code isn't working in continuata for some reason..


----------



## Illico (Jul 10, 2021)

cqd said:


> My download code isn't working in continuata for some reason..


Use the CinematicSeriesInstaller-1.1.6, Alex points in the first post.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Jul 10, 2021)

Great update! However, one niggle: "Chase" doesn't work in Logic anymore, i.e. if I start playback in the middle of a (legato) note, the first note will usually not play. Anyone else having this?


----------



## Project Anvil (Jul 10, 2021)

constaneum said:


> Dear Alex and Team. Thanks for the effort on the update. Currently downloading V1.3. The current update is massive that it requires re-download.  Understood future tweaks shall be added in subsequent updates but will we foresee a re-download of 100GB+ library again in V1.4 onwards later? Just curious coz it'll be such a hassle especially for those with slower internet.  Re-downloading V1.3 is currently taking me 7-8 hours to download. so ya...just wondering.


Tuning can be done per zone or per group in Kontakt. These are settings of the patch itself, not of the samples so I'm fairly confident that tuning changes are just updates to the instruments and won't require a redownload like with this update.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jul 10, 2021)

Robin said:


> Excellent update @Alex W! Thanks alot!
> 
> It fixes basically everything that I was bothered with in the initial release. Clarinet legatos are great now, Flute tuning much better, crossfade phasing improved alot.


+1000. Couldn't be more pleased with this update. Thank you Alex for taking the 'necessary' time it took to get this library in THIS condition.


----------



## ricoderks (Jul 10, 2021)

Woah looking forward to it! Great work guys!


----------



## BassClef (Jul 10, 2021)

Hobbyist here... I have the full Cinematic Studio Series, and have used the woodwinds in a few Logic projects, and have them in my orchestral template. I am downloading the new version of woodwinds now.

a little confused here... After installing the new woodwinds version, what will happen when I open those Logic projects (or template) that used CSW? Will I have to reload those instruments into the projects/template for them to play?


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jul 10, 2021)

BassClef said:


> Hobbyist here... I have the full Cinematic Studio Series, and have used the woodwinds in a few Logic projects, and have them in my orchestral template. I am downloading the new version of woodwinds now.
> 
> a little confused here... After installing the new woodwinds version, what will happen when I open those Logic projects (or template) that used CSW? Will I have to reload those instruments into the projects/template for them to play?


Yes - just reload the instrument.


----------



## manuhz (Jul 10, 2021)

Very nice!!! Are the Ensamble patches finally here?


----------



## BassClef (Jul 10, 2021)

OK... downloaded... Where is this new legato? My GUI looks just like before, with a simple "legato" on/off slider. Did I somehow download the old version? I used the link in my email from CS this am, and the serial number that I had inside Kontakt.


----------



## Evans (Jul 10, 2021)

BassClef said:


> OK... downloaded... Where is this new legato? My GUI looks just like before, with a simple "legato" on/off slider. Did I somehow download the old version? I used the link in my email from CS this am, and the serial number that I had inside Kontakt.


Can you double check that you extracted the files to the correct place? I ran the update per the instructions and do see the new UI element.


----------



## Project Anvil (Jul 10, 2021)

@BassClef 
I have this, the toggle now goes between Low latency and Expressive:


----------



## FireGS (Jul 10, 2021)

Anyone got some audio samples of the new update? Curious.


----------



## mybadmemory (Jul 10, 2021)

@Alex W , may I ask about the reasoning for the multiple different delay times both in the low latency and in the expressive mode?

Wouldn’t a neat solution be to stick to *only* *one* highly playable delay time (like 50ms or even lower) for low latency mode, and use this mode while recording. And then stick to *only* *one* very large delay time (like 300ms or even more) for expressive mode, and use this mode for playback?

This way we would never have to move individual notes, could use the same track delay (300ms or whatever that value would be) on all instruments across the entire series, and only have to toggle low latency mode on/off while recording/playing back tracks!

Should add that I love the products regardless, just curious to the reasoning! ☺️


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jul 10, 2021)

mybadmemory said:


> @Alex W , may I ask about the reasoning for the multiple different delay times both in the low latency and in the expressive mode?
> 
> Wouldn’t a neat solution be to stick to *only* *one* highly playable delay time (like 50ms or even lower) for low latency mode, and use this mode while recording. And then stick to *only* *one* very large delay time (like 300ms or even more) for expressive mode, and use this mode for playback?
> 
> ...


Curious about this too.

Nice update. Installed and works well.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jul 10, 2021)

FireGS said:


> Anyone got some audio samples of the new update? Curious.


What do you wanna hear? I mean it's not really a night and day difference but e.g. the flute is better in tune


----------



## FireGS (Jul 10, 2021)

Bluemount Score said:


> What do you wanna hear? I mean it's not really a night and day difference but e.g. the flute is better in tune





> Other improvements have been made to the x-fading between non-vibrato and vibrato samples, and to the dynamic x-fading - especially on Marcato; there is better volume matching of the release samples to the sustains; and we also added a subtle accent to isolated sustains notes and legato repetitions played above a velocity of 64.


That'd be interesting to hear


----------



## Project Anvil (Jul 10, 2021)

@FireGS I made this before your latest comment so this isn't what you asked for. Anyway, before I installed the update I recorded one melody on all instruments to compare the legatos:



At the end there's a little arp doodle with the new low latency legato.

As @Bluemount Score it isn't night and day difference, but the old CSW Clarinet would have become quite messy blur doing a quick arp like that. In general it's just nice to have a mode where the instrument feels much more responsive.

Going by first impressions, I feel this update addresses most of the points @Cory Pelizzari raised in his https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-8OsSjYIPA (review).


----------



## Pablocrespo (Jul 10, 2021)

mybadmemory said:


> @Alex W , may I ask about the reasoning for the multiple different delay times both in the low latency and in the expressive mode?
> 
> Wouldn’t a neat solution be to stick to *only* *one* highly playable delay time (like 50ms or even lower) for low latency mode, and use this mode while recording. And then stick to *only* *one* very large delay time (like 300ms or even more) for expressive mode, and use this mode for playback?
> 
> ...


I think that would be a good approach. Now I have three macros to move notes in CSS and CSSS and two with CSB. Now there are two more options? I would like to see a video about the new legato.


----------



## NoamL (Jul 10, 2021)

As usual Alex your diligence and search for perfection make your libraries a pleasure to work with!


----------



## BassClef (Jul 10, 2021)

Evans said:


> Can you double check that you extracted the files to the correct place? I ran the update per the instructions and do see the new UI element.


I got the CS email this am and followed the instructions… erased the existing library (from my external SSD)… then clicked the email link to the MAC installer… ran that and entered the woodwinds serial number from Kontakt (and my original purchase confirmation) 

However, upon completion of the download and install, (to the same location of the one I deleted) I seem to still have the old version with the old GUI. Did I do something wrong? Is it possible that the CS server gave me the old version rather than the new one?

Confused


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jul 10, 2021)

1.3 flute low latency legato and marcato quick and dirty playthroughs from low to very high register using vibrato and dynamics crossfading

haven't yet tried the alto flute


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 10, 2021)

Bluemount Score said:


> 1.3 flute low latency legato and marcato quick and dirty playthroughs from low to very high register using vibrato and dynamics crossfading
> 
> haven't yet tried the alto flute


Thanks for the demos.

They sound wonderful, although a flute player would not be playing these types of long phrases in one breath, which is a bit unrealistic in terms of the performance. More pauses would make it sound more realistic. But I'm guessing you were just trying to demo the sound, rather than the performance.


----------



## Soundbed (Jul 10, 2021)

Bluemount Score said:


> 1.3 flute low latency legato and marcato quick and dirty playthroughs from low to very high register using vibrato and dynamics crossfading
> 
> haven't yet tried the alto flute


Very pretty examples thanks!


----------



## Soundbed (Jul 10, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Thanks for the demos.
> 
> They sound wonderful, although a flute player would not be playing these types of long phrases in one breath, which is a bit unrealistic in terms of the performance. More pauses would make it sound more realistic. But I'm guessing you were just trying to demo the sound, rather than the performance.


I often play long unplayable examples in order to demonstrate legato for sample library peeps. Gotta compartmentalize.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jul 10, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> They sound wonderful, although a flute player would not be playing these types of long phrases in one breath, which is a bit unrealistic in terms of the performance. More pauses would make it sound more realistic. But I'm guessing you were just trying to demo the sound, rather than the performance.


Yes, absolutely. Just running them up and down in search for potential tuning, crossfading or legato errors


----------



## Kurosawa (Jul 10, 2021)

Thank you so much! Best sample library developer of all time! 
And also best customer support!


----------



## BassClef (Jul 10, 2021)

BassClef said:


> I got the CS email this am and followed the instructions… erased the existing library (from my external SSD)… then clicked the email link to the MAC installer… ran that and entered the woodwinds serial number from Kontakt (and my original purchase confirmation)
> 
> However, upon completion of the download and install, (to the same location of the one I deleted) I seem to still have the old version with the old GUI. Did I do something wrong? Is it possible that the CS server gave me the old version rather than the new one?
> 
> Confused


OK... I just deleted CSW again from my external SSD... downloaded the Mac installer from link in the opening message of this thread... launched the installer and input my original serial number... downloaded and installed... THIS IS THE SECOND TIME TODAY AND... SAME THING... I somehow end up with the old version... no new legato on the GUI. 

Any idea what's going on here!


----------



## Cheezus (Jul 10, 2021)

I’m sure I’m in the minority but personally I kinda liked what the imperfect intonation did for my tracks. Aside from that I’m just glad that the microphone bugs have been fixed since I actually don’t use the mix for this library most of the time. Still easily my favorite of the Cinematic Studio series.


----------



## Project Anvil (Jul 10, 2021)

BassClef said:


> OK... I just deleted CSW again from my external SSD... downloaded the Mac installer from link in the opening message of this thread... launched the installer and input my original serial number... downloaded and installed... THIS IS THE SECOND TIME TODAY AND... SAME THING... I somehow end up with the old version... no new legato on the GUI.
> 
> Any idea what's going on here!


At this point your best bet is to send Alex and his team an email for support. They're quite responsive.


----------



## BassClef (Jul 10, 2021)

Project Anvil said:


> At this point your best bet is to send Alex and his team an email for support. They're quite responsive.


...will do... thanks!


----------



## Soundbed (Jul 10, 2021)

Cheezus said:


> I’m sure I’m in the minority but personally I kinda liked what the imperfect intonation did for my tracks. Aside from that I’m just glad that the microphone bugs have been fixed since I actually don’t use the mix for this library most of the time. Still easily my favorite of the Cinematic Studio series.


That’s interesting. I was initially thinking “oh it can’t be that big of a deal” and then I wrote a part where the tuning was clashing a bit, and I changed to the extreme “oh this is unusable” (sarcasm, kidding) and so I’m glad it’s been addressed, waiting to use it. I think it definitely could have worked in some circumstances and @constaneum made several great pieces where I didn’t hear it being an issue.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jul 10, 2021)

Cheezus said:


> I’m sure I’m in the minority but personally I kinda liked what the imperfect intonation did for my tracks. Aside from that I’m just glad that the microphone bugs have been fixed since I actually don’t use the mix for this library most of the time. Still easily my favorite of the Cinematic Studio series.


It didn't bother me too much either tbh, but still am glad that it got addressed. After updating, the difference in the higher register seemed audible to me without using a tuning meter, right away and out of context


----------



## Gingerbread (Jul 10, 2021)

While I appreciate how tuning imperfections can enhance the realism and "human-ness" of a line, I'd prefer to have the library in perfect tune, and then tinker with de-tuning some notes myself. From my perspective, it's good that Alex fixed the tuning issues. We can always dial in a little de-tuned imperfection to taste, rather than having it always baked in the samples whether we want it or not.


----------



## Cheezus (Jul 10, 2021)

Gingerbread said:


> While I appreciate how tuning imperfections can enhance the realism and "human-ness" of a line, I'd prefer to have the library in perfect tune, and then tinker with de-tuning some notes myself. From my perspective, it's good that Alex fixed the tuning issues. We can always dial in a little de-tuned imperfection to taste, rather than having it always baked in the samples whether we want it or not.


Yeah absolutely. Some developers might take the opposite approach and tell customers to just deal with the tuning because it’s intentional so it’s nice to see this one address user feedback. I was just surprised how little it bothered me after reading about it in the main thread.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jul 10, 2021)

mybadmemory said:


> @Alex W , may I ask about the reasoning for the multiple different delay times both in the low latency and in the expressive mode?
> 
> Wouldn’t a neat solution be to stick to *only* *one* highly playable delay time (like 50ms or even lower) for low latency mode, and use this mode while recording. And then stick to *only* *one* very large delay time (like 300ms or even more) for expressive mode, and use this mode for playback?
> 
> ...


Sounds like you're asking for a sample library to be more mechanical, and less human.

Though, if for no other reason, the delays would likely be there for consistency's sake across the CS series, where you'd potentially find more justification for variable transition speeds in strings.


----------



## Soundbed (Jul 10, 2021)

Jdiggity1 said:


> Sounds like you're asking for a sample library to be more mechanical, and less human.
> 
> Though, if for no other reason, the delays would likely be there for consistency's sake across the CS series, where you'd potentially find more justification for variable transition speeds in strings.


Hmm… don’t think so. On either account. This should be moved to the non commercial thread.


----------



## Kony (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## constaneum (Jul 10, 2021)

@Soundbed .....awwww....i'm flattered. LOL. 

I'm loving this upgrade. The Low Latency legato really improves the writing a lot. By comparing the new legato with CSS. The "expressive" legato for CSW has the same latency as the "standard" legato of CSS. 

Anyway, i've found missing samples in this new update..no wonder @Illico mentioned smaller library size. 2 Flutes patch have missing sample files. @Alex W. Appreciate a missing sample fix on this. Thanks


----------



## Wedge (Jul 10, 2021)

On Windows, I ran a folder comparision and I found that the files below were in the previous version but are missing in the 1.3 download.

.\samples\mix mic_11.nkc only in D:\Cinematic Studio Woodwinds
.\samples\mix mic_11.nkx only in D:\Cinematic Studio Woodwinds
.\samples\separate mics_36.nkc only in D:\Cinematic Studio Woodwinds
.\samples\separate mics_36.nkx only in D:\Cinematic Studio Woodwinds
.\samples\separate mics_37.nkc only in D:\Cinematic Studio Woodwinds
.\samples\separate mics_37.nkx only in D:\Cinematic Studio Woodwinds
.\samples\separate mics_38.nkc only in D:\Cinematic Studio Woodwinds
.\samples\separate mics_38.nkx only in D:\Cinematic Studio Woodwinds
.\samples\xbgineeb.kpi only in D:\Cinematic Studio Woodwinds

Which ends up being 7.75 GB (8,328,841,562 bytes). 

So I just copied those over to the new version as a quick fix until we hear from Alex.


----------



## Talula (Jul 10, 2021)

I started downloading files, but there are the same number of them and they are named the same. is this normal? I would not like to download 100 GB (it will take almost a day) and delete them, because these are not updated files. if the names should be different, what should I do to download the updated files?


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jul 10, 2021)

Are folks noticing their expression maps are now selecting only low latency legato instead of expressive legato? Is there a way to fix that?


----------



## Duncan Krummel (Jul 10, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Are folks noticing their expression maps are now selecting only low latency legato instead of expressive legato? Is there a way to fix that?


The C1 key switch for legato in the expression map needs to be at a velocity 65 (or thereabouts) or above to trigger expressive legato.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jul 10, 2021)

Duncan Krummel said:


> The C1 key switch for legato in the expression map needs to be at a velocity 65 (or thereabouts) or above to trigger expressive legato.


Thanks! Just saw that in the manual - using your Project Colossal template


----------



## Simon Ravn (Jul 11, 2021)

Cheezus said:


> I’m sure I’m in the minority but personally I kinda liked what the imperfect intonation did for my tracks. Aside from that I’m just glad that the microphone bugs have been fixed since I actually don’t use the mix for this library most of the time. Still easily my favorite of the Cinematic Studio series.


The solo flute was massively out of tune. To the point where I avoided using it. So I am very happy that this update adresses this.


----------



## Illico (Jul 11, 2021)

Judd said:


> On Windows, I ran a folder comparision and I found that the files below were in the previous version but are missing in the 1.3 download.
> ....
> 
> So I just copied those over to the new version as a quick fix until we hear from Alex.


No need to copy the files. The newer version has been totally repackaged and takes up a bit less space (info comes from Alex).


----------



## Illico (Jul 11, 2021)

Talula said:


> I started downloading files, but there are the same number of them and they are named the same. is this normal? I would not like to download 100 GB (it will take almost a day) and delete them, because these are not updated files. if the names should be different, what should I do to download the updated files?


The newer version has been totally repackaged. That the reason you have to re-download to entire 100Go.


----------



## constaneum (Jul 11, 2021)

Illico said:


> The newer version has been totally repackaged. That the reason you have to re-download to entire 100Go.


only 90GB+ of library size for me. 2 Flutes samples have been missing for a few mics


----------



## Illico (Jul 11, 2021)

constaneum said:


> only 90GB+ of library size for me. 2 Flutes samples have been missing for a few mics


I will re-check. Do you email to Alex or post a bug to https://cinematicseries.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/requests ?


----------



## Robin (Jul 11, 2021)

constaneum said:


> 2 Flutes samples have been missing for a few mics


Can you point to which exactly? I haven't noticed any missing samples so far.


----------



## constaneum (Jul 11, 2021)

constaneum said:


> @Soundbed .....awwww....i'm flattered. LOL.
> 
> I'm loving this upgrade. The Low Latency legato really improves the writing a lot. By comparing the new legato with CSS. The "expressive" legato for CSW has the same latency as the "standard" legato of CSS.
> 
> Anyway, i've found missing samples in this new update..no wonder @Illico mentioned smaller library size. 2 Flutes patch have missing sample files. @Alex W. Appreciate a missing sample fix on this. Thanks


i posted on this thread earlier on. some forum members even end up copied the missing files from the V1 installation but i wonder whether V1.3 will have tuned sounds or not so i didn't bother updating. Only the Mix mic for 2 Flutes patch works without a problem.


----------



## constaneum (Jul 11, 2021)

Robin said:


> Can you point to which exactly? I haven't noticed any missing samples so far.


when opening up the 2 Flutes patch, Kontakt didn't prompt you about 3000+ missing samples ?


----------



## Robin (Jul 11, 2021)

constaneum said:


> when opening up the 2 Flutes patch, Kontakt didn't prompt you about 3000+ missing samples ?


It only does so if you try to reload the old patch. Did you try loading the new patch "fresh" again?


----------



## Sovereign (Jul 11, 2021)

constaneum said:


> when opening up the 2 Flutes patch, Kontakt didn't prompt you about 3000+ missing samples ?


There are or should be no missing files. If you get the Kontakt message box saying otherwise, the solution is to remove the loaded instrument from Kontact in your template and just reload it from the instrument list. Seems the DAW keeps the older instrument files in memory if you had the instrument loaded before, which references files which are no longer needed. The 2 flutes v1.3 loads just fine on my system, nothing missing.


----------



## constaneum (Jul 11, 2021)

strange. the library size is only 90GB for V1.3. My old vesion V1 was 97.5GB. How come you guys dont have this issue? weird.


----------



## Illico (Jul 11, 2021)

Sovereign said:


> ... The 2 flutes v1.3 loads just fine on my system, nothing missing.


Same thing here. I rebuild my template by removing actual Kontakt instance. Reload the new Kontakt instance (6.6.0), load the new 1.3 CSW instrument, reconnect all mics outputs. Nothing missing.


----------



## Cheezus (Jul 11, 2021)

2 flutes loaded successfully here as well.


----------



## Wedge (Jul 11, 2021)

Illico said:


> No need to copy the files. The newer version has been totally repackaged and takes up a bit less space (info comes from Alex).


That's great. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## constaneum (Jul 11, 2021)

Weird...then I better check what's wrong with my end. Is it showing 90GB for your side???


----------



## Illico (Jul 11, 2021)

constaneum said:


> Weird...then I better check what's wrong with my end. Is it showing 90GB for your side???


yep, 90.5Go, and all seems ok after my template rebuild and batch resaved.
Don't be stuck to the size of the library. Seems Alex team completely repackage the samples.


----------



## constaneum (Jul 11, 2021)

Illico said:


> yep, 90.5Go, and all seems ok after my template rebuild and batch resaved.
> Don't be stuck to the size of the library. Seems Alex team completely repackage the samples.


Good to know. Thanks


----------



## N.Caffrey (Jul 11, 2021)

Still no ensemble patch? Was looking forward to it


----------



## BassClef (Jul 11, 2021)

Project Anvil said:


> At this point your best bet is to send Alex and his team an email for support. They're quite responsive.


FYI... Alex got back to me quickly. As it turned out, he had my serial number pointed to the old Woodwinds version download, and that's why I kept getting the old one each time. Alex had to link my serial number to the v1.3 download. After he fixed that, my 3rd download/install attempt netted me the new 1.3 version. Their customer service is great!


----------



## dreamingcooper (Jul 12, 2021)

Big thanks for update!

I don't understand why I have such a slow download process...





I have a fairly good and stable internet connection


----------



## Elmakai (Jul 16, 2021)

I was telling myself not even a month ago that I don't need more sample libraries, but everything I've seen and heard of the CS series has me intrigued. It sounds and looks great! But I tend to be a collector, so I'll probably be picking up everything in the CS series, not just a single library. Should I wait for a Black Friday sale?


----------



## Robo Rivard (Jul 16, 2021)

Elmakai said:


> I was telling myself not even a month ago that I don't need more sample libraries, but everything I've seen and heard of the CS series has me intrigued. It sounds and looks great! But I tend to be a collector, so I'll probably be picking up everything in the CS series, not just a single library. Should I wait for a Black Friday sale?


Once you own a library from the CS series, you get an upgrade path for every other libraries. I guess buying the CSSS library first (Concert Studio Solo Strings) will save you at least 100 $ on the whole package...


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Jul 16, 2021)

Got the correct file size of 1.3.0 but NI Access still shows 1.0.0 - is that correct?


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 16, 2021)

Sunny Schramm said:


> Got the correct file size of 1.3.0 but NI Access still shows 1.0.0 - is that correct?


I didn't update to 1.3.0 yet, until they fix some of the remaining bugs. 

This might help you so that Native Access shows CSW with the new 1.3.0 version. 

https://vi-control.net/community/th...nds-spinoff-after-release.104531/post-4868920


----------



## Robo Rivard (Jul 16, 2021)

Sunny Schramm said:


> Got the correct file size of 1.3.0 but NI Access still shows 1.0.0 - is that correct?


Yes. Complete 1.3.0 reinstall, but Native Access still shows 1.0.0. Everything is fine.


----------



## Elmakai (Jul 16, 2021)

> Robo Rivard said:
> 
> 
> > Once you own a library from the CS series, you get an upgrade path for every other libraries. I guess buying the CSSS library first (Concert Studio Solo Strings) will save you at least 100 $ on the whole package...


Do you think that's the best way to go? Or does the libraries go on sale for more sometimes?


----------



## Robo Rivard (Jul 17, 2021)

Elmakai said:


> Do you think that's the best way to go? Or does the libraries go on sale for more sometimes?


I bought their CSSS library first when it was released, and could upgrade to CSS, then CSB, then CSW... There is a way to protect your investment. Just write to the support department.


----------



## Illico (Jul 17, 2021)

Robo Rivard said:


> Yes. Complete 1.3.0 reinstall, but Native Access still shows 1.0.0. Everything is fine.


I renamed the old CSW folder with "Cinematic Studio Woodwinds V1.0" then on Native Access a "Repair" button appeared, then I point to the new "Cinematic Studio Woodwinds V1.3" folder... now V1.3.0 showed.


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 17, 2021)

Will we get notified about the next CSW update that fixes the reported issues that need fixing in ver 1.3 ? 

I decided not to install 1.3, and wait for the next update. So curious to know of how, and when we will be notified.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Jul 17, 2021)

Nobody else has "MIDI note chase" not working anymore for this, since the 1.3 update? I am on Logic...


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Jul 17, 2021)

Illico said:


> I renamed the old CSW folder with "Cinematic Studio Woodwinds V1.0" then on Native Access a "Repair" button appeared, then I point to the new "Cinematic Studio Woodwinds V1.3" folder... now V1.3.0 showed.


Worked...thx 

Is there a list with all current version-numbers of their other libraries?

NI Access shows:
CSS = 1.5.0
CSSS = 1.0.0
CSB = 1.0.0


----------



## Paul Jelfs (Jul 17, 2021)

Come on - Surely someone is dying to make a video showing off how big a difference this update is to 1.0. Promise I will be your first sub!


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Jul 17, 2021)

LOL - just found this:

https://cinematicstudioseries.com/updates/ 🙈


----------



## ricoderks (Jul 17, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Will we get notified about the next CSW update that fixes the reported issues that need fixing in ver 1.3 ?
> 
> I decided not to install 1.3, and wait for the next update. So curious to know of how, and when we will be notified.


what bugs are still in here? i didn't encounter any yet!


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 17, 2021)

ricoderks said:


> what bugs are still in here? i didn't encounter any yet!


Issues with 1.3 have been posted on the forum, you need to search for them. I decided not to update to 1.3 because of these posts. Don't remember what was reported.


----------



## ricoderks (Jul 17, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Issues with 1.3 have been posted on the forum, you need to search for them. I decided not to update to 1.3 because of these posts. Don't remember what was reported.


Gonna check! Thanks!


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 17, 2021)

Here are some of the posts from various users about issues encountered in CSW 1.3 :

A few more minor comments.
There are no release samples on all microphones except Mix for the following instruments.
Solo Alto Flute-Marcato at a high dynamic range(Forte).
2 Clarinets-Sustain (Legato) the middle dynamic range.
----
2 Bassoons-Sustain (Legato) something is wrong with Vibrato on/off on the forte (it works on Mix)
And as mentioned earlier, Solo Piccolo-Thrills does not work the whole tone of the trill as well on all microphones except Mix.
----
Piccolo w/s trills don't work for me with any mics but "Mix" (ver. 1.3).
----
Funny thing, w/s trills do indeed work (outside of "Mix") with articulations set up, like you have it in your picture (just trills+flutter), but it doesn't work if all articulations are enabled (trills selected).
----
Generally the update seems really good. Not sure if this was mentioned earlier, but I still have a problem with Meas. Rep not working unless staccato is enabled as well
----


----------



## GoatTheWise (Jul 18, 2021)

dreamingcooper said:


> Big thanks for update!
> 
> I don't understand why I have such a slow download process...
> 
> ...


Same. Actually, I even have warnings telling me the connection is not strong enough so the update fails each time. I'm retrying for the 4th time now, waiting for the next 19h and hopefully the connection won't break this time

EDIT : It was an issue from my network, so now everything's working very fine and I'm so happy with CWW !!


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Jul 26, 2021)

I'd recommend backing up the original CSW. I get lots of dropped legato intervals in the slower legato mode. The legato also seems to sometimes be a bit "softer" and less expressive. Subtle and just here and there. I just keep using version 1.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Aug 12, 2021)

Bumping this thread. There is still issues with missing samples with the 1.3 update right? I have some Solo Bassoon and Contra bassoon missing samples (staccato/staccatissimos I believe).


----------



## constaneum (Aug 12, 2021)

you need to contact Alex directly. I contacted him, showed him a video a of the issue and he sent me those missing download files. Seems like different people have different missing files.


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 16, 2021)

Looking forward to the CSW 1.3 update fixes to be released soon, hopefully this month.


----------



## BassClef (Aug 22, 2021)

How do you check your CSW version number?


----------



## Toecutter (Aug 23, 2021)

BassClef said:


> How do you check your CSW version number?


CSW, CSS, CSSS and CSB show the version number in Kontakt's bottom info strip after you load an instrument.


----------



## toddkreuz (Aug 23, 2021)

Is everybody missing samples or just some people?

I have not noticed anything missing. I hope you guys get sorted soon.


----------



## Soundbed (Aug 23, 2021)

My memory might be faulty but I think … everybody using the last update would be missing the same samples, but they are a mic position in an articulation for an instrument. (?) 

So if one never calls up that articulation + mic position + instrument combo, one will never discover they are silent.


----------



## Talula (Aug 24, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> My memory might be faulty but I think … everybody using the last update would be missing the same samples, but they are a mic position in an articulation for an instrument. (?)
> 
> So if one never calls up that articulation + mic position + instrument combo, one will never discover they are silent.


Why write about guesses when you can just read the developer's recommendations in the first post of this thread?


Alex W said:


> If you are currently in the middle of a project, we recommend NOT updating immediately. The easiest option would be to wait until you've finished any existing projects containing CSW.


So that everything in the project works and all samples sound - just do not install the update, use version 1.0, finish the project and install the update.
If you start a new project with the installed update to version 1.3, then there will be no errors, there will be no missing samples, all the declared functions of the instruments will work correctly.



Spoiler: Are you sure?...



If there is a project using version 1.0, and in a new project it is planned to use version 1.3 and one computer is available, then install version 1.0 and version 1.3 in different directories. in this case, before opening the project, it will be necessary to forcibly relocate the library (select the folder with the required version of the library) in the Native Access application.
But this is an extreme method that *ONLY* advanced Kontakt users can use at *their own risk*!
_*I used this method with a library from another manufacturer and it helped to finish the project with an earlier version and start a new project with an updated version._

*This method does not guarantee the absence of errors and full-fledged work of any version of the library, and may also affect the work of Kontakt and other installed libraries!

IMPORTANT: back up ALL of your current projects! if you are not sure of your actions - DO NOT PERFORM THEM!*


----------



## Soundbed (Aug 24, 2021)

Talula said:


> Why write about guesses when you can just read the developer's recommendations in the first post of this thread?



Apologies for not researching my forum reply better.

Here are some missing samples in 1.3:

• Load Solo Alto Flute, select Marcato, choose Close, OH, Main or Room mics, move the mod wheel (CC1) to full, turn OFF Repetition Overlay. (Legato can remain on or be off.) Play notes of any length (short or longer). Notice the *Release Samples are missing*. version 1.3_9 of that .nki

• Load 2 Clarinets, (leave art on Sustain), choose Close, OH, Main or Room mics, move the mod wheel (CC1) to the middle. (Legato can remain on or be off, low latency or expressive). Play notes of any length (short or longer). Notice the *Release Samples are missing*. version 1.3_11 of that .nki

These are 2 sets of missing samples that I know about. There might be more.

musziksculp wrote about these and some more issues in his post here: https://vi-control.net/community/th...v1-3-update-now-available.111850/post-4871799



Talula said:


> If you start a new project with the installed update to version 1.3, then there will be no errors, there will be no missing samples [...]


Well, my experience and the experience of others show that statement is not correct — especially about missing samples, which is what my "guess" was (...an educated, informed partial recollection, really).

I'm not sure why you're bringing up backing up or being in the middle of projects ... of course that stuff is still true and good general practice.

To be clear (as if it matters to anyone) I have both my first download and the updated 1.3 download on separate drives and I tested the above steps in the standalone Kontakt 6.6.0 (no DAW).


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 3, 2021)

CSW update that fixes issues in ver. 1.3 ?


----------



## ka00 (Sep 3, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> CSW update that fixes issues in ver. 1.3 ?


We already have Legato Police. But I think the honour of "Update Police" can be yours if you want, muziksculp!


----------



## ka00 (Sep 3, 2021)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> I was searching the forum for opinions on CineStrings the other day. In a post from 2014, muziksculp was asking when CineStrings Pro would be released 😃 So he is the absolute top candidate for the job as chief of the Update Police 🙂


The state of the whole sample library industry would be at least 5 years behind what it is today without him.

Sure, there'd be fewer bugs due to rushed releases. But still, it would be lagging.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 18, 2021)

Would love to hear some news about the Cinematic Studio Woodwinds next Update that fixes issues in ver. 1.3 , also curious if Alex will be able to release the CSS, CSSS, CSB Updates, and CSP this year ?

So, far it's been total blackout as far as any feedback from Alex, and Crew at Cinemastic Studio Series.


----------



## madfloyd (Oct 18, 2021)

I second that. It's a shame he's so elusive.


----------



## lettucehat (Oct 18, 2021)

Maybe it's because developers have nothing to gain and potential a million annoying people to deal with if they make any projections about when libraries will be ready.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 18, 2021)

lettucehat said:


> Maybe it's because developers have nothing to gain and potential a million annoying people to deal with if they make any projections about when libraries will be ready.


Maybe, but imho. not an excuse to leave us in the dark, it's always nice to hear from developers after months of silence. Anyways, I sent them a message, hopefully they will be answering soon.


----------



## RMH (Oct 18, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Maybe, but imho. not an excuse to leave us in the dark, it's always nice to hear from developers after months of silence. Anyways, I sent them a message, hopefully they will be answering soon.


I felt sorry because I asked often... 😅


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 19, 2021)

Hi,

I got a reply from Cinematic Studio about the updates. 

Quote : " I'm afraid I don't have any more information on this. Please be assured that we are working hard all the time, and as soon as updates are ready we'll let all our customers know by email."

So, the wait continues.


----------



## madfloyd (Oct 19, 2021)

Well at least they're not dead.


----------



## Robert_G (Oct 19, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got a reply from Cinematic Studio about the updates.
> 
> ...


That isnt even close to an encouraging reply


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 19, 2021)

Robert_G said:


> That isnt even close to an encouraging reply


I agree. Not what I was expecting from them. 

Let's see how things develop. They still have us in the dark.


----------



## easyrider (Nov 11, 2021)

It’s 25% off on November 22…..shall I not bother?


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 11, 2021)

easyrider said:


> It’s 25% off on November 22…..shall I not bother?


If you like the sound and playability, go for it.


----------



## easyrider (Nov 11, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> If you like the sound and playability, go for it.


Didn’t the update break things?


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 11, 2021)

easyrider said:


> Didn’t the update break things?


In certain edge cases, yes, but anyone acting like the library is completely unusable is being dramatic.


----------



## madfloyd (Nov 11, 2021)

Everyone seems to have gone back to 1.0 (or whatever the previous version was).


----------



## clisma (Nov 11, 2021)

I didn't. 1.3 working very well here as my workhorse.


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Nov 11, 2021)

what the hell is all this about 1.3 being broken???? It's working fine over here. Can someone be specific?


----------



## madfloyd (Nov 11, 2021)

It's all in this thread.


----------



## constaneum (Nov 11, 2021)

Its working fine for me.


----------



## Robert_G (Nov 11, 2021)

Was there a list somewhere of the issues with 1.3? I think 1.3 is still better than the original


----------



## pawelmorytko (Nov 12, 2021)

Still think CSW is my favourite out of the CS series, closely followed by CSS. I just love every instrument in the woodwinds section, and both the legato and playability is amazing, the mics are also brilliant (love the close and overheads in CSW)


----------



## Bluemount Score (Nov 12, 2021)

pawelmorytko said:


> Still think CSW is my favourite out of the CS series, closely followed by CSS. I just love every instrument in the woodwinds section, and both the legato and playability is amazing, the mics are also brilliant (love the close and overheads in CSW)


I would consider it my favourite, too


----------



## axb312 (Nov 12, 2021)

Post some more user examples guys...


----------



## clisma (Nov 12, 2021)

axb312 said:


> Post some more user examples guys...


CSW, CSB, CSS, CSSS, TS1.


----------



## Soundbed (Nov 12, 2021)

Robert_G said:


> Was there a list somewhere of the issues with 1.3? I think 1.3 is still better than the original





SimonCharlesHanna said:


> what the hell is all this about 1.3 being broken???? It's working fine over here. Can someone be specific?



It was one page back. 



Soundbed said:


> Here are some missing samples in 1.3:
> 
> • Load Solo Alto Flute, select Marcato, choose Close, OH, Main or Room mics, move the mod wheel (CC1) to full, turn OFF Repetition Overlay. (Legato can remain on or be off.) Play notes of any length (short or longer). Notice the *Release Samples are missing*. version 1.3_9 of that .nki
> 
> ...


----------



## clisma (Nov 12, 2021)

I should mention that in the piece above the Mix Mic was used... CSS, CSSS and CSB have a custom Mic blend. Just happen to like the Mix on CSW.


----------



## RogiervG (Nov 12, 2021)

clisma said:


> CSW, CSB, CSS, CSSS, TS1.


what is TS1?


----------



## dariusofwest (Nov 12, 2021)

^I think that might be the percussion library True Strike 1.


----------



## RogiervG (Nov 12, 2021)

ah! that might be it  
seeing it, i couldn't figure it out...


----------



## clisma (Nov 12, 2021)

Yes, True Strike 1 indeed. The newly released update.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 12, 2021)

No UPDATES Yet ?


----------



## Bluemount Score (Nov 12, 2021)

clisma said:


> CSW, CSB, CSS, CSSS, TS1.


Hearing this wants me to have the CS Series completed in my template quite badly. Not that the True Strike mix sounds bad or anything, not at all...


----------



## Robert_G (Nov 12, 2021)

Bluemount Score said:


> Hearing this wants me to have the CS Series completed in my template quite badly. Not that the True Strike mix sounds bad or anything, not at all...


Trust me. Having the completed Cinematic Studio series in your template is pure gold.


----------



## madfloyd (Nov 12, 2021)

Robert_G said:


> Trust me. Having the completed Cinematic Studio series in your template is pure gold.


Given that it doesn't exist, that's highly optimistic.


----------



## clisma (Nov 12, 2021)

Bluemount Score said:


> Hearing this wants me to have the CS Series completed in my template quite badly. Not that the True Strike mix sounds bad or anything, not at all...


TS1 is still solid, especially after the update, but I very much look forward to Cinematic Studio Percussion as well!


----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 12, 2021)

The perfect Black Friday:

1. CSW 1.4 update (little fixes here and there)
2. CSS (legato scripting update)
3. CSP Release

Yep.


----------



## Robert_G (Nov 12, 2021)

madfloyd said:


> Given that it doesn't exist, that's highly optimistic.


Its close enough. CSP is not needed. Lots of good percussion out there to go with it.


----------



## Vladimir Bulaev (Nov 12, 2021)

clisma said:


> CSW, CSB, CSS, CSSS, TS1.


Great orchestration! Good composing talent. Very sweet tube sound, I was instantly immersed in the fabulous atmosphere of the good old Disney cartoons. Thank you for sharing, it's inspiring!


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 12, 2021)

Rob Elliott said:


> The perfect Black Friday:
> 
> 1. CSW 1.4 update (little fixes here and there)
> 2. CSS (legato scripting update)
> ...


Yep, but I'm not optimistic any of this will happen in November.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Nov 12, 2021)

Robert_G said:


> Trust me. Having the completed Cinematic Studio series in your template is pure gold.


Well, I have it, I use it, but I mean the Percussion as well!


----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 24, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Yep, but I'm not optimistic any of this will happen in November.


Dang - the moment you starting feeling that BF will come and go without any updates and CSP. :( Maybe Santa will bring it just before Christmas.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 24, 2021)

Rob Elliott said:


> Maybe Santa will bring it just before Christmas.


Yeah.. Hopefully, and that's If we get super lucky


----------



## Kubler (Nov 26, 2021)

I'm curious, any Cubase user out there that managed to manually update their expression maps for CSW 1.3?

I tried to do it as this is "only" a matter of one additional type of legato, but in vain. I'm stuck with the fast legato – which is not that big a deal, but having the expressive one with its slight realism bonus is always handy. If someone was more successful than I was, would they care to share the technical specifics of their map?


----------



## Illico (Nov 27, 2021)

Kubler said:


> I'm curious, any Cubase user out there that managed to manually update their expression maps for CSW 1.3?
> ...


This is a commercial thread... but, I'm cubase user and use CSW 1.3.0 too
I simply added a new legato entrie (Add sound slot) from my previous expression map, then change the CC58 value to 0 (0-5). For expressive legato the CC58 value is 8 (6-10).


----------



## Kubler (Nov 27, 2021)

Illico said:


> This is a commercial thread... but, I'm cubase user and use CSW 1.3.0 too
> I simply added a new legato entrie (Add sound slot) from my previous expression map, then change the CC58 value to 0 (0-5). For expressive legato the CC58 value is 8 (6-10).


I thought this was the most straightfowrward place to ask, my apologies! Many thanks for your message and its attachment, this will be much easier


----------



## pawelmorytko (Nov 28, 2021)

axb312 said:


> Post some more user examples guys...


Finished some more tracks for my Family Fantasy/Adventure album and it heavily features CSW all over, I know the sale is still on for Cinematic Studio Series so maybe this can help people decide... whether it helps people decide to buy it or skip it after hearing my examples is up to them


----------

